# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  Παραλογισμός με ΣΚΠ/ALS

## ckar95

Καλησπέρα και συγχαρητήρια για το forum.

Πριν 1 εβδομάδα έπαθα μια μικρή κρίση πανικού, κι έτσι πήγα αμέσως σε παθολόγο αρκετά ανήσυχος (εχω κάποια φοβία με το θέμα :p ) ο οποίος με διαβεβαίωσε ότι δεν τρέχει τίποτα, και για σιγουριά με παρέπεμψε σε νευρολόγο (αφού με έβλεπε ανήσυχο) ο οποίος μου έκανε ερωτήσεις και μου έκανε βασική εξέταση (αντανακλαστικά, ισορροπία κλπ) και ήταν όλα οκ! Ωστόσο, από εκείνο το συμβάν, νιώθω το δεξί χέρι και ελάχιστα και το δεξί πόδι λίγο πιο αδύναμα. Δεν είναι η αδυναμία ότι δεν μπορώ να κάνω πράγματα, ίσα ίσα και τρέξιμο, και σήκωμα βαρών κλπ., όλα γίνονται σωστά. Πιο πολύ τα νιώθω σαν κουρασμένα. Έτσι έκανα googlάρισμα (ΜΕΓΑ ΛΑΘΟΣ!!!) και μου κόλλησε αρχικά η ΣΚΠ. Επειδή έχω άτομα στον περίγυρο με ΣΚΠ μου παν να το ξεχάσω, κι ότι η ΣΚΠ έχει τελείως διαφορετικά συμπτώματα... Η συνέχιση του googlαρίσματος (ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΛΑΘΟΣ!!!) με έβαλε στο τρυπάκι του ALS. Από τότε με απασχολούν τα συμπτώματα αρκετά, και όσο το σκέφτομαι, τόσο τα νιώθω. Ξέρω ότι η πιθανότητα στην ηλικία μου (21) είναι 1 στις 10.000.000 (πιο πιθανό είναι να με χτυπήσει κεραυνός!) κι ότι θα πρέπει να έχω δυσλειτουργία των μυών για να υπάρχει η πιθανότητα για ALS (δηλαδή να σκοντάφτω, να μου πέφτουν πράγματα κλπ) αλλά ξέρετε, έτσι και σου καρφωθεί στο μυαλό, δε σου φεύγει... Η ελαφριά αδυναμία είναι αισθητή κυρίως όταν είμαι σε ησυχία (κατά τις δραστηριότητες δεν την νιώθω ιδιαίτερα)

Το ξέρω ότι θα με πείτε παράλογο (είμαι :P ) αλλά τρέμω έστω και στην ιδέα... Έχω περάσει και μια περίοδο άγχους για καρκίνο των όρχεων πριν 1 χρόνο τέτοια εποχή, αλλά φυσικά ήταν άλλος ένας παραλογισμός.

Τελικά για όλα φταίει το άγχος, το γκουγκλάρισμα, τι φταίει? Ξέρω ότι δεν παίζει να έχω ALS, αλλά και πάλι το σκέφτομαι. Ευχαριστώ :)

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

οταν λες οτι ενιωθες τα χερια σου λιγο αδυναμα το πιο πιθανο που θα μπορουσα να υποθεσω ειναι οτι θα ειχες κανει ωρες να φας.
μηπως δε πρεπει να μενεις νυστικος για ωρες?

----------


## ckar95

Μόνο το δεξί χέρι νιώθω ωρες ωρες λίγο πιο αδύναμο. Και ακόμη λιγότερες φορές το δεξί πόδι. Και όχι, Δεν έχει να κάνει Μ αυτό, αλλά κυρίως με όταν το σκέφτομαι

----------


## anxious4ever

ΑΡΑ κοιτας το δεντρο κ οχι το δασος με λιγα λογια....αυτο που εχεις δεν ειναι τιποτα απο ολα αυτα..αλλα ολα αυτα που εχεις ειναι συμπτωμα μιας δαιταραχης που λεγεται "υποχονδριαση"//
αντι να ψαχνεις λοιπον για αρρωστιες..ψαξε στο google να βρεις ψυχοθεραπευτη να σε βοηθησει..
καθως εχεις τρομερο στρες με ο.τι αφορα το σωμα σου..δλδ μια σωματομορφη διαταραχη..
καλο θα ηταν να δεις πισω απο αυτο τι σε στρεσαρει πραγματικα κ μασκαρευεται με τετοιο φοβο κ βγαινει ως υποχονδριαση..σιγουρα υπαρχει background..κ θα κανει καλο πιστευω να ξεκινησεις ψυχοθεραπεια..εννοειται οτι κοβεις το google με ο.τι αφορα σωματικες αρρωστιες..
ψαξε μονο να κανεις δουλεια με τον εαυτο σου.

----------


## Constantly curious

> ΑΡΑ κοιτας το δεντρο κ οχι το δασος με λιγα λογια....αυτο που εχεις δεν ειναι τιποτα απο ολα αυτα..αλλα ολα αυτα που εχεις ειναι συμπτωμα μιας δαιταραχης που λεγεται "υποχονδριαση"//
> αντι να ψαχνεις λοιπον για αρρωστιες..ψαξε στο google να βρεις ψυχοθεραπευτη να σε βοηθησει..
> καθως εχεις τρομερο στρες με ο.τι αφορα το σωμα σου..δλδ μια σωματομορφη διαταραχη..
> καλο θα ηταν να δεις πισω απο αυτο τι σε στρεσαρει πραγματικα κ μασκαρευεται με τετοιο φοβο κ βγαινει ως υποχονδριαση..σιγουρα υπαρχει background..κ θα κανει καλο πιστευω να ξεκινησεις ψυχοθεραπεια..εννοειται οτι κοβεις το google με ο.τι αφορα σωματικες αρρωστιες..
> ψαξε μονο να κανεις δουλεια με τον εαυτο σου.


Νομιζω πολυ σωστη και σαφης τοποθετηση !!!

----------


## ckar95

Κακό πράγμα το άγχος, πάντα ήμουν λίγο αγχώδης αλλά το έλεγχα απολυτα. Προσπαθω τωρα να το ελεγξω και να το αποβαλω... Και φυσικα δεν ειναι τυχαια η στιγμή που ξεκίνησαν τα "συμπτώματα", τη στιγμή δηλαδή που άρχισα να το ψάχνω!

Σας ευχαριστώ πάντως, και οποιαδήποτε άλλη γνώμη καλοδεχούμενη!

----------


## Constantly curious

> Κακό πράγμα το άγχος, πάντα ήμουν λίγο αγχώδης αλλά το έλεγχα απολυτα. Προσπαθω τωρα να το ελεγξω και να το αποβαλω... Και φυσικα δεν ειναι τυχαια η στιγμή που ξεκίνησαν τα "συμπτώματα", τη στιγμή δηλαδή που άρχισα να το ψάχνω!
> 
> Σας ευχαριστώ πάντως, και οποιαδήποτε άλλη γνώμη καλοδεχούμενη!


Εχεις κανει καμια κουβεντα με ειδικο ψυχολογο / ψυχοθεραπευτη για το αγχος σου ? ο φοβος που περασες περσι τετοιο καιρο βασιζοταν σε γκουγκλαρισμα, μιλας γενικως με ανθρωπους κοντινους σου για ανησυχιες σου, συναισθηματα σου ?

----------


## ckar95

Έχω μιλήσει σε κοντινούς μου, βέβαια μου λένε ότι είναι όλα στο μυαλό μου, με βοηθάει φυσικά αυτό. Πέρυσι είχε κρατήσει 2 βδομάδες ο παραλογισμός.
Σε ψυχολόγο/ψυχοθεραπευτή δεν έχω πάει, η αλήθεια είναι!

----------


## Constantly curious

Κοιτα η αληθεια ειναι, πως ειναι κριμα να τρεχεις σε ολων των ειδων τους γιατρους φυσικα να σε βρισκουν υγιη αλλά εσυ να βασανιζεσαι οτι υπαρχει κατι αλλο. Οποτε αν βλεπεις πως κρατανε λιγο οκ... το ελεγχεις αλλά και παλι ειναι ενας δεικτης που σηκωνει κουβεντα. Με τοσο στρες, πονο, φοβο γυρω μας γενικως και ειδικως ο οργανισμος ψαχνει τροπους να το εκτονωσει.

----------


## ckar95

Ναι, έχεις δίκιο, φίλε/φίλη... Το ξερω οτι γίνομαι παράλογος, αλλά ανησυχω ωρες ωρες, χωρίς λόγο δυστυχως (ευτυχώς βέβαια που δεν έχω κάτι :P )

----------


## Constantly curious

> Ναι, έχεις δίκιο, φίλε/φίλη... Το ξερω οτι γίνομαι παράλογος, αλλά ανησυχω ωρες ωρες, χωρίς λόγο δυστυχως (ευτυχώς βέβαια που δεν έχω κάτι :P )


Εγω θα σου προτεινα σιγα σιγα... να σκεφτεις λιγο πιο σοβαρα την συμβουλευτικη υποστηριξη. Συνηθως οι αγχωδεις τυποι απο αλλου ξεκιναμε και αλλου φτανουμε. Αν θες το κρατας. Αν οχι κανενα θεμα.

----------


## anxious4ever

> Εγω θα σου προτεινα σιγα σιγα... να σκεφτεις λιγο πιο σοβαρα την συμβουλευτικη υποστηριξη. Συνηθως οι αγχωδεις τυποι απο αλλου ξεκιναμε και αλλου φτανουμε. Αν θες το κρατας. Αν οχι κανενα θεμα.


συμφωνω απολυτα με constanly..
εμεις οι ανθρωποι συνηθως εχουμε την κακια συνηθεια οταν σκαει κατι να το βαζουμε κατω απο το χαλακι κ να λεμε "ελα μωρε τωρα...που να τρεχω...δε γαμιεται"..κ μετα απο κατι χρονια σκανε οι καταθλιψεις..το συνεχομενο στρες κ τελικα δεν μπορουμε να το μαζεψουμε..κ κει παιρνει φωτια ο κωλος μας..κ τρεχουμε..κ δε φτανουμε..
η επεξεργασια κ η εκλογικευση της σκεψης που αγχωνει νομιζω ειναι η καλυτερη θεραπεια..αλλα δυστυχως οι αγχωδεις ανθρωποι δεν μπορουν μονοι τους να την εφαρμοσουν..κ κει ειναι που ερχεται ο ειδικος κ βοηθαει..θα σε συμβουλευα ειλικρινα να μη το αφησεις να περασει κ αυτο ετσι απλα, αλλα να τρεξεις απο τωρα να το προλαβεις..εχω φιλο ο οποιος ο.τι δει, νιωθει οτι εχει καρκινο ακομα κ δεκατα να κανει..κ υποφερει καθημερινα εδω κ 3 χρονια, δεν το σουλευει αρκετα κ ζει ενα μαρτυριο..ο.τι κ να του πω δεν μπορω να τον βοηθησω..δεν ακουει, δεν μπορει να εκλογικευσει την σκεψη του..προσεχε.

----------


## ckar95

Προσπαθώ συνεχώς να το εκλογικεύσω , ειδικά σκεπτόμενος πως τα "συμπτώματα" εμφανίζονται όταν σκέφτομαι έτσι παράλογα, και να δεχτώ ότι όλα είναι τελικά στο μυαλό. .. Αν δεν τα καταφέρω μάλλον προς ειδικό θα κατευθυνθω!

----------


## anxious4ever

νομιζω οτι θα πρεπε ηδη να ειχες παει...μη φοβασαι..ισα ισα θα σε βοηθησει σε ολους τους τομεις της ζωης σου..τοσος κοσμος παει πια....

----------


## anxious4ever

επισης μπορεις να μοιραστεις αυτα που νιωθεις στο φορουμ εδω στο thread που μιλανε για ΙΔΕΟΨΥΧΑΝΑΓΚΑΣΤΙΚΗ ΔΙΑΤΑΡΑΧΗ,σιγουρα εκει θα βοηθηθεις περισσοτερο.

----------


## nikos04

ckar95 σε νιώθω απόλυτα φίλε! Είμαι 18 χρονών και εδώ και περίπου δύο μήνες έχω τον τρομερό φόβο ότι κάτι κακό συμβαίνει με το σώμα μου. Όλο αυτό βασικά ξεκίνησε από μια αντίδραση σε μία αντιβίωση που μου χορηγήθηκε (μου προκαλούσε ταχυκαρδίες). Μετά από αυτό άρχισα να αισθάνομαι αστάθειες, να ξυπνάω το πρωί και να έχω ζαλάδες (σε σημείο να φοβάμαι να κοιμηθώ, επειδή φοβόμουν σε τι κατάσταση θα είμαι το πρωί). Πηγαίνω Γ' Λυκείου και όλα αυτά δεν μπορούσα να τα διαχειριστώ οπότε άρχισα να μένω λίγο πίσω με το διάβασμα (τουλάχιστον έτσι πιστεύω). Πήγα εκδρομή (εκείνη την μέρα έφυγα με μία ΤΡΟΜΕΡΉ ζαλάδα), αλλά όταν γύρισα αντί να είμαι ήρεμος όλα ξαφνικά με πλάκωσαν. Αισθανόμουν το αριστερό μου πόδι και χέρι αδύναμο όπως και εσύ, στο πρόσωπό μου τσιμπήματα και άλλα πολλά συμπτώματα. Έψαξα και εγώ στο Internet και από τότε και μετά δεν μπορώ να ηρεμήσω. Έχω καταλάβει ότι όλα αυτά είναι ένας φαύλος κύκλος που μόνο αν εσύ το επιθυμείς μπορείς να βγεις από αυτόν. Η λύση: πάψε να τα σκέφτεσαι! Έχασα πολλά από την εκδρομή μου επειδή σκεφτόμουν διάφορα. Βέβαια ακόμη δεν έχω ηρεμήσει πλήρως. Προσπαθώ όμως. Ψυχολογική βοήθεια δεν αναζήτησα. Έψαξα άτομα τα οποία με ακούν και με βοηθάνε (σαν ψυχοθεραπεία). Προσπάθησε φίλε! Εγώ πάντως προσπαθώ να απαλλαγώ από όλα αυτά! Καλή δύναμη:)

----------


## ckar95

Αχ αυτό το άγχος, ζημιές προκαλεί. .. Έχεις δίκιο ότι είναι ένας φαύλος κύκλος, αγχώνεσαι, ψάχνεις, αγχώνεσαι περισσότερο, επικεντρωνεσαι στο σύμπτωμα, αυτό δυναμώνει, εσυ αγχώνεσαι περισσότερο και πάει λέγοντας... Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι και στη δική μου και στη δική σου περίπτωση, η ανησυχία ξεκίνησε μετά από ψάξιμο των συμπτωμάτων... Άσε που δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι αν δεν το σκέφτεσαι αυτό πάει να υποχωρήσει...
Ευτυχώς εδώ και 2 μέρες η αδυναμία στο πόδι έχει σχεδόν εξαφανιστεί, ενώ το χερι το νιώθω ακόμη λίγο αδύναμο, ειδικά στην ηρεμία. Αλλά δεν υπολείπεται σε δύναμη και ικανότητα καθόλου.
Εσύ τα έχεις καταφερει προς το παρόν να το ξεπεράσεις έστω και λίγο?

----------


## anxious4ever

ενας τροπος για να ξεπεραστει η εμμονη σκεψη οτι κατι συμβαινει ειναι η εκλογικευση..δλδ γραφουμε την σκεψη μας ..την αρνητικη..κ διπλα την ξαναγραφουμε θετικοποιοντας την.
πχ..σκεψη αρνητικη --- φοβαμαι οτι εχω καρκινο, θετικη σκεψη ---- αν ειχα θα ειχα πιο πολλα συμπτωματα..πιο κακα συμπτωματα κλπ..
με αυτον τον τροπο αλλαζουμε τον τροπο που σκεφτομαστε..μετα απο πολλες ασκησεις το μυαλο μαθαινει/ εκπαιδευεται να σκεφτεται πιο λογικα.προσπαθειστε το..μη πεφτετε ερμαια των κακων σκεψεων..

----------


## Constantly curious

Καλημερα παιδια, εγω ξεκινησα με ΓΑΔ, στα καλα του καθομενου που λεμε, ενιωθα η γη να με ρουφαει, δεν φοβομουν για ιατρικα ζητηματα γιατι ειχα καποιες σχετικες γνωσεις και δεν κολλαγε η βελονα εκει. Η βελονα κολλαγε ομως σε πολυ ασχημα γεγονοτα και δεν ελεγχα ποσες φορες επαναλαμβανονταν μεσα μου, θλιψη. 
Ως προς το αγχος, μπορει να παθαινα πανικο, ακομα και μεσα στο σπιτι. Κατοπιν ετων και αν μπορουσα να γυρισω το χρονο πισω πρωτα θα πηγαινα για ψυχοθεραπεια - εαν και η ειδικος μου ελεγε- οτι δε μπορω να συγκεντρωθω για να κανουμε δουλεια θα πηγαινα και στον ιατρο και δεν θα ειχα αργησει τοσο πολυ.
Χθες για παραδειγμα ενιωσα ξαφνικα λιγο αβολα αναμεσα σε πολυ κοσμο, το εκλογικευσα και σκεφτηκα μονον οτι ειμαι ανασφαλης, εχω εναν στοχο και δεν με επηρεαζει τιποτα. Τσουπ. Περασε. ουφ :)

Επισης εχω επισημανει ποσο ρολο παιζει το μετατραυματικο στρες δλδ οσες φορες αντιμετωπισα κατι με την υγεια μου και ενιωσα μονη σα το λεμονι και απροστατευτη η ψυχολογια μου επεφτε - 20 πιο κατω αλλα το μυαλο δεν το αποδεχοταν.

Συνηθως ολα αυτα τα ψυχοσωματικα ειναι ενας δεικτης που μας λεει η ψυχη - κοιτα μεσα σου καπου εχεις ξεπερασει τα ορια σου, σε εχεις αμελησει- .

Αυτα.

----------


## faihkaps

[QUOTE=ckar95;607028]Αχ αυτό το άγχος, ζημιές προκαλεί. .. Έχεις δίκιο ότι είναι ένας φαύλος κύκλος, αγχώνεσαι, ψάχνεις, αγχώνεσαι περισσότερο, επικεντρωνεσαι στο σύμπτωμα, αυτό δυναμώνει, εσυ αγχώνεσαι περισσότερο και πάει λέγοντας... Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι και στη δική μου και στη δική σου περίπτωση, η ανησυχία ξεκίνησε μετά από ψάξιμο των συμπτωμάτων... Άσε που δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι αν δεν το σκέφτεσαι αυτό πάει να υποχωρήσει...
Ευτυχώς εδώ και 2 μέρες η αδυναμία στο πόδι έχει σχεδόν εξαφανιστεί, ενώ το χερι το νιώθω ακόμη λίγο αδύναμο, ειδικά στην ηρεμία. Αλλά δεν υπολείπεται σε δύναμη και ικανότητα καθόλου.
Εσύ τα έχεις καταφερει προς το παρόν να το ξεπεράσεις έστω και λίγο? exw moudiasmata, murmhgkiasmata sxedon se oloto swma kapoies stigmes,alla pio polu sto kefaki kai sth gnatho,monimo sxedon pono ton teleutaio mhna sto miso kefali,otan vgainw ston hlio xeirotereuei,alla kai otan den ponaw niwthw mia adunamia sto podi, kai to xeri.auta edw kai 17 xronia peripou me pianoun kata kairous.prin ta 17 xronia eixa tis idies enoxlhseis sthn deksia pleura tou swmatos mou....mou eixan dhmiourghthei fovies,otan sthn deutera lukeiou kai enw vriskomoun stis diakopes tou pasxa,vadiza kai ksafnika arxise na me pona to podi mou apo panw pshla sthn esvterikh pleura,mexri katw ta daktula,me megalh duskolia phga spiti mou kai ferame to giatro(pathologo,vriskomai se eparxiakh polh)o opoios mas eipe oti htan thlash??egwomws dent o eixa kourasei den eixa kanei kati oute gumnastikh oute xoro pou phgaina mias kai hmoun se diakopes emeina sto krevati me dunatous ponous,(oute na koimhthw den me afhnan oute na kounhsw to podi,ponousa mexri to megalo daktulo tou podiou) peripou mia evdomada,alla apo ekei kai meta me epiane suxna ponos sto mhro kai sto gonato kai eixa arxisei na fovamai xwris na kserw an htan sumptwma kapoias asthenias,akoulothhse xeri,kefali,ola apo thn deksia pleura,gia 15 xronia peripou pou oi enoxlhseis phgan aristera,deksia den exw pia kamia enoxlhsh,rwtousa panta tous giatrous ti mporei na einai auta ta sumptwmata kai an mas phgainoun se kapoia arrwstia kai mou elegan oxi den mporei na einai kati einai to agxos sou. prin merikous mhnes,omws akousa mia ekpomph sthn tv,gia thn sklhrunsh,auto htan ...apo ekeinh thn hmera ola einai maura,exoun ola xeirotereusei,pote pithomai oti den einai auto kai pernane pote epidonontai...phga se mia neurologo ,me eksetase prosektika akouse ola auta ,kai mou eipe pws den einai neurologikhs fusews kai den mou grafei magnhtikh egkefalou giati den xreiazetai.mou eipe ksekathara oti einai agxos,katathlipsh,kai na apeuthunthw se eidiko gi auto.egrapsa polla e? den kserw an auta tha se vohthhsou file mou,alla einai h dikh pragmatikothta.

----------


## anxious4ever

η εκλογικευση ειναι ενας ωριμος μηχανισμος αμυνας..βοηθαει παρα πολυ..ειναι μια σκεψη που την κανουμε σε τετοιες περιστασεις κ μας κανει να νιωσουμε ασφαλεις..
αν δλδ εκλογικευσεις την ασχημη σκεψη..θα περασει η αρνητικη σκεψη αμεσα κ εννοειται το αγχος.
δεν ειναι τα πραγματα ασχημα ποτε..ο τροπος που σκεφοτμαστε εμεις τα ιδια τα πραγματα ειναι ασχημος..αυτο ειναι κανονας.

----------


## faihkaps

> η εκλογικευση ειναι ενας ωριμος μηχανισμος αμυνας..βοηθαει παρα πολυ..ειναι μια σκεψη που την κανουμε σε τετοιες περιστασεις κ μας κανει να νιωσουμε ασφαλεις..
> αν δλδ εκλογικευσεις την ασχημη σκεψη..θα περασει η αρνητικη σκεψη αμεσα κ εννοειται το αγχος.
> δεν ειναι τα πραγματα ασχημα ποτε..ο τροπος που σκεφοτμαστε εμεις τα ιδια τα πραγματα ειναι ασχημος..αυτο ειναι κανονας.


gia na ginei auto,prepei ta stoixeia pou exeis na einai peistika....otan omws akous astheneis, me ta idia sumptwmata ta dika sou, na tous lene giatroi den einai tipota kai meta apo epimonh twn idiwn twn asthenwn na vrisketai to provlhma?pws hsuxazeis?

----------


## Constantly curious

Αν μπορεις γραψε σε παρακαλω με ελληνικους χαρακτηρες.
Αν καποιος πχ εχει ταχυκαρδια και του λενε - εχετε αγχος-
προβαινει σε εξετασεις και ισως ανακαλυψει οτι εχει χαμηλα επιπεδα σιδηρου και για αυτο νιωθει ταχυκαρδιες. Αναπληρωνει σιδηρο μειωνεται το συμπτωμα.

Δηλαδη ο στοχος ειναι να αποκλεισεις το παθολογικο, κατοπιν να μην ψαχνεις με μανια τι καινουργιο κυκλοφορει απο νοσο, διαταραχη, μικροβιο κτλ και πανω απο ολα αν βλεπεις οτι η ζωη σου εχει γινει μαρτυριο να ξεκινησεις κουβεντα με ειναν ψυχοθεραπευτη.

Εγω τουλ αυτα γνωριζω.

Επισης σε απειρες αρθρογραφιες αναφερει, πριν ξεκινησετε τα σκευασματα αποκλειστε θυρεοειδη, ηπατιτιδα, και καποια αλλα που δεν θυμαμαι.

Υπαρχει ενας μπουσουλας διαχειρισης.

Ο Σταυρος γνωριζει περισσοτερα πανω στο ζητημα. :cool:

----------


## nikos04

Έχω σημειώσει κάποια πρόοδο. Δεν έχω ηρεμήσει τελείως όμως. Ακομά φοβάμαι. Με βοηθάει αρκετά ότι κάθε βράδυ πηγαίνω για περπάτημα με φίλους. Δεν ξέρω αλλά όταν μένω μόνος κάτι με πιάνει. Φοβάμαι ακόμη περισσότερο. Ανασφάλεια ίσως.

----------


## Constantly curious

Ε μα Νικος04 οταν βιωνεις μια ταραχη που δεν μπορεις να εξηγησεις δυστυχως μετα εχεις τον φοβο του πότε θα ξανα παρουσιαστει...
πακετο ντελόρ...

----------


## ckar95

> gia na ginei auto,prepei ta stoixeia pou exeis na einai peistika....otan omws akous astheneis, me ta idia sumptwmata ta dika sou, na tous lene giatroi den einai tipota kai meta apo epimonh twn idiwn twn asthenwn na vrisketai to provlhma?pws hsuxazeis?


Κι αυτό είναι ό,τι χειρότερο μπορεί να κάνει κάποιος... Δυστυχώς, τελικά η πολλή *και συγκεχυμένη* γνώση είναι εξίσου κακή με την έλλειψη γνώσης... Μας πιάνει φοβία χωρίς πραγματικό λογο ρε γαμώτο... Κι αυτό αν δεν το αντιμετωπίσουμε θα μας τρώει για πάντα. Αλλά πάνω απ όλα θα πρέπει να εμπιστευόμαστε τη γνώμη των γιατρών (εύκολο να το λες βέβαια, δύσκολο να το κάνεις :P )

----------


## faihkaps

> Αν μπορεις γραψε σε παρακαλω με ελληνικους χαρακτηρες.
> Αν καποιος πχ εχει ταχυκαρδια και του λενε - εχετε αγχος-
> προβαινει σε εξετασεις και ισως ανακαλυψει οτι εχει χαμηλα επιπεδα σιδηρου και για αυτο νιωθει ταχυκαρδιες. Αναπληρωνει σιδηρο μειωνεται το συμπτωμα.
> 
> Δηλαδη ο στοχος ειναι να αποκλεισεις το παθολογικο, κατοπιν να μην ψαχνεις με μανια τι καινουργιο κυκλοφορει απο νοσο, διαταραχη, μικροβιο κτλ και πανω απο ολα αν βλεπεις οτι η ζωη σου εχει γινει μαρτυριο να ξεκινησεις κουβεντα με ειναν ψυχοθεραπευτη.
> 
> Εγω τουλ αυτα γνωριζω.
> 
> Επισης σε απειρες αρθρογραφιες αναφερει, πριν ξεκινησετε τα σκευασματα αποκλειστε θυρεοειδη, ηπατιτιδα, και καποια αλλα που δεν θυμαμαι.
> ...


Ποιος ειναι ο Σταυρος?για ποιο θεμα λες?για την σκληρυνση?ας μου πει τη γνωμη του.Χθες μιλησα παλι με τον γιατρο μου(παθολογο που γνωριζει το ιστορικο μου),με διαβεβαιωσε οτι δεν μπορει να ειναι ΣΚΠ,(32 χρονια υποφερω)...και να ανεβαινω σε 1.000μετρα υψομετρο,ακολουθοντας εναν ορειβατικο.(το εκανα αυτο στισ αρχες του μηνα)στο γυρισμο τα ποδια μου ετρεμαν και ειχα τρομερο πονοκεφαλο,παρολο που ειχα παρει και παυσιπονο πριν ξεκινησουμε την καταβαση...μπορει να εχω ΣΚΠκαι να το καταφερω αυτο ρε παιδια?χθες εβγαλα χαλια και εκανα γενικη στο σπιτι και σημερα ειμαι πιασμενη απο τον αυχενα μεχρι τη μεση..και παντα νιωθω την αδυναμια αριστερα...

----------


## ckar95

> Ποιος ειναι ο Σταυρος?για ποιο θεμα λες?για την σκληρυνση?ας μου πει τη γνωμη του.Χθες μιλησα παλι με τον γιατρο μου(παθολογο που γνωριζει το ιστορικο μου),με διαβεβαιωσε οτι δεν μπορει να ειναι ΣΚΠ,(32 χρονια υποφερω)...και να ανεβαινω σε 1.000μετρα υψομετρο,ακολουθοντας εναν ορειβατικο.(το εκανα αυτο στισ αρχες του μηνα)στο γυρισμο τα ποδια μου ετρεμαν και ειχα τρομερο πονοκεφαλο,παρολο που ειχα παρει και παυσιπονο πριν ξεκινησουμε την καταβαση...μπορει να εχω ΣΚΠκαι να το καταφερω αυτο ρε παιδια?χθες εβγαλα χαλια και εκανα γενικη στο σπιτι και σημερα ειμαι πιασμενη απο τον αυχενα μεχρι τη μεση..και παντα νιωθω την αδυναμια αριστερα...


Ένιωθα αδυναμία, όπως είχα πει αρχικά στο δεξί χέρι και στο δεξί πόδι. Όμως, επειδή κινούμαι συνέχεια, και είδα ότι το πόδι δεν έχει κανένα θέμα (μπορώ να ισορροπησω σ αυτό το πόδι για όση ώρα θες :P ) μου έφυγε από το μυαλό και τσουπ, ως διά μαγείας δε νιωθω τίποτα στο ποδι... Κι απο τοτε έχω επικεντρωθεί στο χέρι, κι όποτε το σκέφτομαι, γίνεται πιο έντονο. Είναι καθαρά η δύναμη του μυαλού μας, που θα μπορούσαμε να την αξιοποιήσουμε αλλού (εγώ να τ'ακούω !!)
Όσον αφορά τη ΣΚΠ, τόσα χρόνια ή θα είχε επιδεινωθεί, ή θα είχες παρατηρήσει εξάρσεις και υφέσεις. (Τα γνωρίζω ως φοιτητής Βιολογίας ). Κάποιος με ΣΚΠ φυσικά και δεν μπορεί να κάνει ορειβασία σε περίοδο έξαρσης... Κι επιπλέον μετά από 32 χρόνια, αν είχες ΣΚΠ θα είχες κάποιου είδους αναπηρία!!!
Και δες κι αυτό, πώς είναι ένας ασθενής με ΣΚΠ σε περίοδο έξαρσης: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00_q4VL8Bfo Κάααπως έτσι θα ήσουν, αλλά δεν είσαι!!

Σου τα λέω τώρα, κάνοντας προσπάθεια κι εγώ να ξεκολλλησω από την ιδέα μιας νόσου που χτυπά 1/10.000.000 στην ηλικία μου (τι διάολο, τόσο μοναδικός είμαι που θα είμαι Ο ΕΝΑΣ στη χώρα μας (με πληθυσμό 10.000.000) που θα χτυπήσει? - γελοίο, έτσι? :P ) και πιστεύω ότι σιγά σιγά κάνω πρόοδο :) Αυτααα

----------


## faihkaps

> Ένιωθα αδυναμία, όπως είχα πει αρχικά στο δεξί χέρι και στο δεξί πόδι. Όμως, επειδή κινούμαι συνέχεια, και είδα ότι το πόδι δεν έχει κανένα θέμα (μπορώ να ισορροπησω σ αυτό το πόδι για όση ώρα θες :P ) μου έφυγε από το μυαλό και τσουπ, ως διά μαγείας δε νιωθω τίποτα στο ποδι... Κι απο τοτε έχω επικεντρωθεί στο χέρι, κι όποτε το σκέφτομαι, γίνεται πιο έντονο. Είναι καθαρά η δύναμη του μυαλού μας, που θα μπορούσαμε να την αξιοποιήσουμε αλλού (εγώ να τ'ακούω !!)
> Όσον αφορά τη ΣΚΠ, τόσα χρόνια ή θα είχε επιδεινωθεί, ή θα είχες παρατηρήσει εξάρσεις και υφέσεις. (Τα γνωρίζω ως φοιτητής Βιολογίας ). Κάποιος με ΣΚΠ φυσικά και δεν μπορεί να κάνει ορειβασία σε περίοδο έξαρσης... Κι επιπλέον μετά από 32 χρόνια, αν είχες ΣΚΠ θα είχες κάποιου είδους αναπηρία!!!
> Και δες κι αυτό, πώς είναι ένας ασθενής με ΣΚΠ σε περίοδο έξαρσης: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00_q4VL8Bfo Κάααπως έτσι θα ήσουν, αλλά δεν είσαι!!
> 
> Σου τα λέω τώρα, κάνοντας προσπάθεια κι εγώ να ξεκολλλησω από την ιδέα μιας νόσου που χτυπά 1/10.000.000 στην ηλικία μου (τι διάολο, τόσο μοναδικός είμαι που θα είμαι Ο ΕΝΑΣ στη χώρα μας (με πληθυσμό 10.000.000) που θα χτυπήσει? - γελοίο, έτσι? :P ) και πιστεύω ότι σιγά σιγά κάνω πρόοδο :) Αυτααα


Σ'ευχαριστω πολυ για την απάντηση!Αυτό ποθ με ανησυχει ειναι οτι αυτο το μηνα εκτος απο τις συνιθισμένες ενοχλησεις εχω και μουδιασματα,μυρμηγκιάσματ  σε ολο το σωμα.Προχθεςπου ολα ήταν έντονα δοκιμασα να σταθω στο αριστερο ποδι που νιώθω την αδυναμία,μετρησα μεχρι το 50,σταθηκα αλλα δυσκολευομουν να ισσοροπησω,κουνιοταν το πελμα μου δεξια αριστερα,χωρις ομως να χασω την ισσοροπια μου,με το δεξι ποδι δεν ηταν ετσι,σκεκομουν ανετα....μ'επιασε πανικος,αρχισε και τρεμουλο και στα δυο ποδια..και πηρα 2 depon μαζι με ενα lexotanil των 1,5οπως με ειχε συμβουλευσει ο γιατρος μου,υποχωρησαν και τα μυρμηγκιασματα και η τρεμουλα,η αδυναμια οχι τελειως...τι να πω,δεν ξερω,χθες ημουν καλυτερα,σημερα παλι τα ιδια,χιλιαδες μυρμιγκιασματα,και πιασμενη μεση,αδυναμια αριστερα κτλ... Εσυ εχεις κανει καποια εξεταση?μαγνητικη?εχεισ παει σε νευρολογο?

----------


## ckar95

> Σ'ευχαριστω πολυ για την απάντηση!Αυτό ποθ με ανησυχει ειναι οτι αυτο το μηνα εκτος απο τις συνιθισμένες ενοχλησεις εχω και μουδιασματα,μυρμηγκιάσμ σε ολο το σωμα.Προχθεςπου ολα ήταν έντονα δοκιμασα να σταθω στο αριστερο ποδι που νιώθω την αδυναμία,μετρησα μεχρι το 50,σταθηκα αλλα δυσκολευομουν να ισσοροπησω,κουνιοταν το πελμα μου δεξια αριστερα,χωρις ομως να χασω την ισσοροπια μου,με το δεξι ποδι δεν ηταν ετσι,σκεκομουν ανετα....μ'επιασε πανικος,αρχισε και τρεμουλο και στα δυο ποδια..και πηρα 2 depon μαζι με ενα lexotanil των 1,5οπως με ειχε συμβουλευσει ο γιατρος μου,υποχωρησαν και τα μυρμηγκιασματα και η τρεμουλα,η αδυναμια οχι τελειως...τι να πω,δεν ξερω,χθες ημουν καλυτερα,σημερα παλι τα ιδια,χιλιαδες μυρμιγκιασματα,και πιασμενη μεση,αδυναμια αριστερα κτλ... Εσυ εχεις κανει καποια εξεταση?μαγνητικη?εχεισ παει σε νευρολογο?


Φαίη, κανείς δεν μπορεί να σταθεί μετρώντας ως το 50 στο ένα πόδι, όλοι θα χάσουμε έστω και στιγμιαία την ισορροπία μας! Πάντως, το γεγονός οτι υποχώρησαν όλα τα συμπτώματα όταν ηρέμησες, μάλλον σημαίνει ότι όλα είναι από το άγχος...
Και το self-testing είναι ό,τι χειρότερο... Κι εγώ το έκανα τις τελευταίες μέρες στο χέρι που νιώθω την αδυναμία και... πρέπει να σου πω ότι απέκτησα έναν πόνο και μια ενόχληση που οφείλεται σε κούραση λόγω του self-testing... Παίζει να είναι και τενοντίτιδα (καθώς έχω πάθει στο παρελθόν και μοιάζει με την τότε ενόχληση!)
Σε νευρολόγο είχα πάει (αν είχες διαβάσει το αρχικό μου ποστ) όταν με επιασε εκείνη η κρίση πανικού. Όλα μου τα βρήκε φυσιολογικά. Αλλά και εγώ νιώθω ότι η δύναμη και η αντοχή στο δεξί χέρι είναι φυσιολογική, άσχετα με το αίσθημα αδυναμίας που νιώθω... Γιατί όπως είχα δει και σε ένα φόρουμ που γκούγκλαρα (πφφφ αυτή η μάστιγα :p ) "ALS is about failing, not feeling". (Μααααα πού πήγα και το βρήκα το ALS??? Σοβαρα τώρα?! :confused::p ) Μαγνητικές κλπ δεν έχω κάνει.
Και σου υπενθυμίζω, *αν είχες ΣΚΠ, 32 χρόνια μετά θα είχες ήδη κάποια μορφή αναπηρίας*... Επιπλέον, η ΣΚΠ αρχίζει με συμπτώματα πιο τρομακτικά, όπως διπλωπία ή προσωρινή απώλεια όρασης, διαταραχή λόγου, δυνατούς νευρόπονους με μουδιάσματα, κλπ... Επιπλέον, ένας νευρολόγος θα είχε καταλάβει αν έχεις κάποια διαταραχή τόσα χρόνια και θα σε παρέπεμπε για μαγνητική.

----------


## faihkaps

> Φαίη, κανείς δεν μπορεί να σταθεί μετρώντας ως το 50 στο ένα πόδι, όλοι θα χάσουμε έστω και στιγμιαία την ισορροπία μας! Πάντως, το γεγονός οτι υποχώρησαν όλα τα συμπτώματα όταν ηρέμησες, μάλλον σημαίνει ότι όλα είναι από το άγχος...
> Και το self-testing είναι ό,τι χειρότερο... Κι εγώ το έκανα τις τελευταίες μέρες στο χέρι που νιώθω την αδυναμία και... πρέπει να σου πω ότι απέκτησα έναν πόνο και μια ενόχληση που οφείλεται σε κούραση λόγω του self-testing... Παίζει να είναι και τενοντίτιδα (καθώς έχω πάθει στο παρελθόν και μοιάζει με την τότε ενόχληση!)
> Σε νευρολόγο είχα πάει (αν είχες διαβάσει το αρχικό μου ποστ) όταν με επιασε εκείνη η κρίση πανικού. Όλα μου τα βρήκε φυσιολογικά. Αλλά και εγώ νιώθω ότι η δύναμη και η αντοχή στο δεξί χέρι είναι φυσιολογική, άσχετα με το αίσθημα αδυναμίας που νιώθω... Γιατί όπως είχα δει και σε ένα φόρουμ που γκούγκλαρα (πφφφ αυτή η μάστιγα :p ) "ALS is about failing, not feeling". (Μααααα πού πήγα και το βρήκα το ALS??? Σοβαρα τώρα?! :confused::p ) Μαγνητικές κλπ δεν έχω κάνει.
> Και σου υπενθυμίζω, *αν είχες ΣΚΠ, 32 χρόνια μετά θα είχες ήδη κάποια μορφή αναπηρίας*... Επιπλέον, η ΣΚΠ αρχίζει με συμπτώματα πιο τρομακτικά, όπως διπλωπία ή προσωρινή απώλεια όρασης, διαταραχή λόγου, δυνατούς νευρόπονους με μουδιάσματα, κλπ... Επιπλέον, ένας νευρολόγος θα είχε καταλάβει αν έχεις κάποια διαταραχή τόσα χρόνια και θα σε παρέπεμπε για μαγνητική.


σ'ευχαριστω για την απάντησή σου,για τα καθησυχαστικά σου λόγια!εσυ ομως εισαι νέος και δεν πρέπει να κανεις τετοιες σκεψεις!δες αυτα,νομιζω πως θα σε βοηθησουν...http://www.afotopoulos.gr/arthra/56-...s-katastrefoun https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZXPuLPB_FE

----------


## ckar95

> σ'ευχαριστω για την απάντησή σου,για τα καθησυχαστικά σου λόγια!εσυ ομως εισαι νέος και δεν πρέπει να κανεις τετοιες σκεψεις!δες αυτα,νομιζω πως θα σε βοηθησουν...http://www.afotopoulos.gr/arthra/56-...s-katastrefoun https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZXPuLPB_FE


Τι ευχαριστείς, την αλήθεια λέω :P Η ηλικία δεν παίζει τόσο ρόλο στο άγχος, δυστυχώς, άμα σε πιάσει, σε έπιασε...

----------

